# What's so bad about Neji's death exactly?



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm slightly confused to why people are mad? They asked for deaths and he died, I still find it odd Obito just stopped attacking almost completely to watch what happened.(Or maybe I have the stone panels confused in my head)


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Dec 19, 2012)

Neji got killed by a weak attack that he should be able to deal with, that makes his death look contrived and forced and makes Neji look weak.
He also didn't get any development at all in part two and the first panel he appears in after a long time, he dies. This means Kishimoto only pulled Neji out of nowhere to kill him and use him as a plot device/fodder. The problem here is it is super obvious and that shouldn't be the case. 
Also when you say "people asked for deaths", I never asked for more deaths because I'm smart and know that killing undeveloped characters means nothing to the readers.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 19, 2012)

@Naruto FIghto that attack was not weak at all it came from the juubi

His death was unexpected, not needed and pointless seriously sakura needs to die


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Neji got killed by a weak attack that he should be able to deal with, that makes his death look contrived and forced and makes Neji look weak.
> He also didn't get any development at all in part two and the first panel he appears in after a long time, he dies. This means Kishimoto only pulled Neji out of nowhere to kill him and use him as a plot device/fodder. The problem here is it is super obvious and that shouldn't be the case.
> Also when you say "people asked for deaths", I never asked for more deaths because I'm smart and know that killing undeveloped characters means nothing to the readers.


Those sound like terrible reasons. Itachi did the same thing to Kabuto. The difference being its Itachi and Neji lost to wood(Azuma). But in all honesty it was because of the attack speed. The developement reason was a poor one. Kubo does it all the time, the difference being they don't die. Other than that I don't see him as weak since its the Juubi. Somebody was bound to die.


----------



## Herpules (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to the internet, where anything and everything will be complained about for just about any reason


----------



## DonutKid (Dec 19, 2012)

he died meaninglessly to a random attack in the same chapter he just showed up. 

since he didn't get any development for he most of part 2, he should have died in the fight with kidomaru which was good and beautiful. and also, much more emotionally impactful.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 19, 2012)

I thought it was handled relatively well.

I think the biggest issue is that he really had no development whatsoever in Part 2, so his death would have had more impact in Part 1. Thing is, the only rookies who have had any development in Part 2 are Team 10 and Hinata. Hinata is protected for shipping fodder reasons, and Kishi is obsessed with Team 10 for some reason and would never hurt any of them. If Kishi had killed Tenten, Shino, or Kiba, nobody would have batted an eyelash. That really just leaves Neji and Lee to kill off and Lee is kind of a comic relief character.

If people wanted a rookie to die, they should have expected something like this. IMO, it would have been better to kill a T10 member, as they have at least been around a lot recently, but he just offed their parents so they're doubly safe now.

All said and done, characters getting absolutely no development right up until their death is damn common in this manga. Neji was ignored for 300+ chapters but at least we actually knew who he was before he was dying, which is more than can be said for most.


----------



## Cjones (Dec 19, 2012)

More than likely because he's barely been relevant at all and then is suddenly killed. He was scarcely shown during the entire war arc, his last appearance being a comedic moment with Kiba a good deal of chapters back, didn't even get a monologue like the other rookies when the alliance started out to help Naruto, and wasn't even shown when the alliance finally showed up. Then finally shows up two chapters afterwards and is killed.

I didn't really have a problem with it, but I can see how some can.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2012)

It was a very weak death, no meaning at all.


----------



## Oahgneg (Dec 19, 2012)

He died from a wooden needle, that Naruto could easily have tanked
Heck in Part 1, GENIN Neji survived worse from Kidomaru


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 19, 2012)

Enough said.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

His death was epic. No more words needed.


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Dec 19, 2012)

It was completely meaningless to me.

Why kill off Neji now, when he contributed absolutely nothing to the plot after the time that he _should_ have died, when he was facing off against Kidomaru?  That would have been the perfect death scene for him.  Instead, here Neji is, dying off like a fly after being utterly miniscule to the storyline since he was saved by Kishimoto's editors.

Yes, this is war.  And people are just supposed to die, without meaning or reason.  But that doesn't mean that _Naruto_ ceases to be a story with events that have *impact* to them.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 19, 2012)

It isn't bad. It was good imo. 
You didn't see it coming.
There weren't 5 chapters only containing flashbacks.
It will have an effect on the story.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2012)

He died for no reason. Like a fodder. Thats the problem.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 19, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He died for no reason. Like a fodder. Thats the problem.



People in wars die for no reason.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 19, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It was a very weak death, no meaning at all.



Pretty much. If I put myself in Naruto's shoes, then maybe there would be some meaning. But as a reader of a story, it was such a weak death because he was just reintroduced into the story to die. 

It's not the manner of death that I'm complaining about; I don't care if he died not being able to tank the spike. It's the fact that I can put any other fodder character in that exact position (Kiba and Shino come to mind) and that would produce the exact same effect.

As a character, Neji deserved better. That's why I believe him dying in Part 1 had more meaning. It was HIS death, and his death alone. 

In fact, Kishi could have added the bird scene, the sign disappearing, and his internal monologue about freedom right after the Kidoumaru battle, and it would have been more fitting.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2012)

Nothing. It was done magnificently and the speech afterwards was so heartbreaking I laughed IRL.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2012)

Mephissto said:


> People in wars die for no reason.



You guys don't get it. Won't get it. So I won't waste my time explaining the death was meaningless and executed terribly.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2012)

nothing is was needed to make naruto grow


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You guys don't get it. Won't get it. So I won't waste my time explaining the death was meaningless and executed terribly.





You are a funny one.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> You are a funny one.



Stop stalking me


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2012)

DonutKid said:


> he died meaninglessly to a random attack in the same chapter he just showed up.
> 
> since he didn't get any development for he most of part 2, he should have died in the fight with kidomaru which was good and beautiful. and also, much more emotionally impactful.


Your mad cause he got no developement? I don't understand. He already got TnJ by Naruto, what more do you want for him? He shows outta no where and died. I will admit it surprised me to but nothing to cry over. His death had impact have you seen NF? Its like someone raped their mom.



PikaCheeka said:


> I thought it was handled relatively well.
> 
> I think the biggest issue is that he really had no development whatsoever in Part 2, so his death would have had more impact in Part 1. Thing is, the only rookies who have had any development in Part 2 are Team 10 and Hinata. Hinata is protected for shipping fodder reasons, and Kishi is obsessed with Team 10 for some reason and would never hurt any of them. If Kishi had killed Tenten, Shino, or Kiba, nobody would have batted an eyelash. That really just leaves Neji and Lee to kill off and Lee is kind of a comic relief character.
> 
> ...



A good explanation of why he was going to die. Because only his death would have mattered. Killing of a team10 member would of done nothing. Except for maybe Shikamaru. Other than that, Neji,Sakura and Hinata are Kishi's best bets. Hopefully even Kakashi will die killing Tobito.
@rest, your reasons are terrible. Just because he had no developement in Part 2 doesn't mean he should automatically be safe. Besides, according to Kishi there is more to come.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Neji got killed by a weak attack that he should be able to deal with, that makes his death look contrived and forced and makes Neji look weak.
> He also didn't get any development at all in part two and the first panel he appears in after a long time, he dies. This means Kishimoto only pulled Neji out of nowhere to kill him and use him as a plot device/fodder. The problem here is it is super obvious and that shouldn't be the case.
> Also when you say "people asked for deaths", I never asked for more deaths because I'm smart and know that *killing undeveloped characters means nothing to the readers.*



But Neji isn't an undeveloped character. He's a fully developed character that hasn't been used in years for good reason; his development was complete in part 1 and needed to stick around to be Hinata's benchmark, as well as show the change in the Hyuga clan seen in 526.

And why die now instead of during the Sasuke Retrieval arc? Because Neji wanted to die protecting and around the people he loves, not all alone in the woods where no one can see him go.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 19, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It was a very weak death, no meaning at all.



Pretty much. It was clearly meant to have impact, but it didn't at all. Which is why I find the claims about this war now being "realistic" incredibly stupid. That didn't cement a single thing about it. He just died, that's it. Yet it was obviously supposed to have impact, but after his first "death"...eh. What's more is that he's probably going to be revived anyways. No tension.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 19, 2012)

As far as the meaning of his death I guess it's different strokes for different folks.

I thought it was effective. It was sudden with no build up. 

I know people didn't want long conversations with Naruto before the war and flashback montages of stuff we already know about him.

We know Neji, and we didn't need him reintroduced to us.

And now he's dead.

I'm wondering how people will react if he doesn't get resurrected?



Oahgneg said:


> He died from a wooden needle, that Naruto could easily have tanked
> Heck in Part 1, GENIN Neji survived worse from Kidomaru



This was far more extensive than the damage he received from Kidomaru.

That was a single large puncture wound to the shoulder area.

This was a center mass hit, right through heart from the back, and those wooden needles, grow once they penetrate.

Look at him. He has branches flash growing out of him at multiple angles. It's the same shit Obito slaughtered all those Kiri-nin with.


----------



## King Scoop (Dec 19, 2012)

Nothing was wrong with it. One minute he's there, the next he's dead. It's just like real life. Every story about a war like this needs to have at least one person just die from out of nowhere.


----------



## Arisu (Dec 19, 2012)

I think that his death wasn't bad, he died for what he believed in. He had a smiling face while passing to the other world. And that's what mostly counts. This is war so many people will die eventually and many did die before. To bad it's one of the most favorite characters, Neji. That's why most of people are so sad. But if he wasn't sad, then they shouldn't be as well, at least try... We can hope he'll be back but if not then he'll stay in our memories in a positive light.


----------



## Greedy master (Dec 19, 2012)

at least kishi could have give 1-2 chapters to hype  more the hyugas then build up slowly the sacrifice of neji , for example neji could have died after an exhausting fight reflecting a bijuudama which only him can reflect and if he doesnt the alliance is dead.

The way he died was random,anticlimatic and fodderish and really bad for his char, im not against deaths if they are made properly with death speeches,drama and alot of hype ,  this is a shounen not a seinen.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with you that last chapter was more seinen then shounen sometimes. But since I'm a seinen fan, I loved it! Sad, dark shit in chapter 614.


----------



## Benzaiten (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't understand why he had to die so suddenly.  I mean, sure the whole thing was kind of touching to me because he's one of my favorite characters but I felt as though he died for no fucking reason. It felt somewhat unnecessary and to me, it didn't do his character the justice it deserved. I'd understand if it were Lee who died (though I wouldn't want that) because he's had a lot more development and it would mean a lot for him to be the one to save Neji and Naruto. But eh... I'm just so sad and disappointed at what transpired in this chapter.


----------



## Arthas (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not mad atl all so I can't really answer you. Sorry, beyond that I would just guess that his fans are angry over the lack of development he received.


----------



## Jack of All Trades (Dec 19, 2012)

What's so good about it. Is Kishi capable of making his death relevant to the storyline?


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 19, 2012)

That was the point. He got killed by a weak attack, thereby justifying his whole speech to Naruto at the end. 

He was called a genius, and died sacrificing his life for someone else - a death one wouldn't find fitting for a so called "Genius", but that was what HE wanted - truly dying as a free man.


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a question for those who believe the death wasn't half-bad or w/e...

"What has Neji done to be considered a 'genius' in part II?"

That is all


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Oahgneg said:


> He died from a wooden needle, that Naruto could easily have tanked
> Heck in Part 1, GENIN Neji survived worse from Kidomaru



Why do people keep saying this? It wasn't normal wood. That shit stabbed into his body and grew in numerous directions, sprouting out of his body. None would survive that.

Also Neji got a suitable death. It seems to me people are just mad that he died as a minor character but minor characters die all the time. It's no big deal really, Neji is a gnat and he died like one. If kishi isn't planning on revival, I doubt that he'd kill off important characters.


----------



## Bart (Dec 19, 2012)

God help anyone who trolls


----------



## Frostman (Dec 19, 2012)

Cjones said:


> More than likely because he's barely been relevant at all and then is suddenly killed. He was scarcely shown during the entire war arc, his last appearance being a comedic moment with Kiba a good deal of chapters back, didn't even get a monologue like the other rookies when the alliance started out to help Naruto, and wasn't even shown when the alliance finally showed up. Then finally shows up two chapters afterwards and is killed.
> 
> I didn't really have a problem with it, but I can see how some can.



If Kishimotto wanted Neji's death to be sudden, then all of that might have been intentional. Keep him out of sight and out of mind for a while, then BAM he is dieing and his last words become that much more meaningful. 

Now that i think about it, it kinda of makes sense. Out of the rookies, Naruto had the most influence on him. He had the most background and development in part one too. So i can understand that he was neglected in part two if nothing much has changed with him. It had to be him since he is one of the people Naruto "saved". He is also the most similar to Sasuke. 

I was kinda annoyed when Naruto said he wouldn't let any of his comrades die, but i should have known that was a huge death flag for someone. I just hope this cuts away at the self righteous attitude that he has had this entire fight. At least he will be able to relate a little bit more to Obito.

I also think this might be some foreshadowing to what will happen to Sasuke. It probably wont be the same, but im sure we will be able to relate the two events to each other.



AceBizzle said:


> I have a question for those who believe the death wasn't half-bad or w/e...
> 
> "What has Neji done to be considered a 'genius' in part II?"
> 
> That is all



He is a jounin. Do you know any non genius that where genin in part one and jounin in part two.

I think a lot of people complaining about the death haveing no impact think Kishi killed him off for the audience. I can see why they would think that since they have been begging for deaths since the war began. If he wanted to do that, he'd make him super likeable from the start like Jirayia. But this death is solely for Naruto and his self righteous attitude.


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 19, 2012)

Aside from the "I like his character I don't want him gone"?

He had a better death in part 1.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 19, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> I agree with you that last chapter was more seinen then shounen sometimes. But since I'm a seinen fan, I loved it! Sad, dark shit in chapter 614.



No it did not, don't be silly.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 19, 2012)

Like someone else stated, I don't have a problem with it, but I can see how others may. 

We need to remember that he died by a Juubi, the strongest thing in the manga at the moment. Also that he died serving purpose. He always tried protecting Hinata and accomplished it in his final act. There is very little development, but enough to make me satisfied. Anyways, he was never a favorite of mine.


----------



## Rios (Dec 19, 2012)

I find the argument "he died because he wanted to" rather amusing. It makes him suicidal


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rios said:


> I find the argument "he died because he wanted to" rather amusing. It makes him suicidal


Well he did. He died because he wanted to save Naruto/Hinata as they were our last hope.
Half these arguments are "He is my one favourite characters!", it was rushed,"He had no developement in part 2" and my favourite: he died from a weak attack!
How can anything the Juubi does be weak? Its the freaking Juubi! Ofc people will die


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 19, 2012)

He had an epic death. Highlights:
-Naruto standing completely still in a hail of spikes
-Hinata using herself as a body shield instead smacking away those 3 spikes as she did to the previous hundred others
-Neji using himself as a body shell instead of making away those 3 spikes as he did the previous hundred others
-Naruto standing completely still as it all goes down


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 19, 2012)

HumanWine said:


> He had an epic death. Highlights:
> -Naruto standing completely still in a hail of spikes
> -Hinata using herself as a body shield instead smacking away those 3 spikes as she did to the previous hundred others
> -Neji using himself as a body shell instead of making away those 3 spikes as he did the previous hundred others
> -Naruto standing completely still as it all goes down


If this chapter had no dialouge like 599 I would agree with you but, there were falling down too fast. Also can you read?


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

Frostman said:


> He is a jounin. Do you know any non genius that where genin in part one and jounin in part two.



Gaara is a kage and has been able to show kage-level feats...Neji hasn't shown ANYTHING to differentiate himself from his fellow classmates. All he has is his rank and speculation.

I just think it's horrible that Kishi tried to bridge part 1 and part 2 Neji yet it just didn't work because Kishi hasn't properly written Neji as a character for it to work! We all KNOW this deep down! 

What has Neji shown the reader to validate his "genius" status before this chapter?!  This is like if Samui popped up next chapter, died, then started preaching to Naruto how he has to save everyone while Bee constantly stated "But but but...Samui's has the most potential in Kumo..."


----------



## Shadow Abyss (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely nothiing. Neji's character was already fully developed and outlived his importance since Part I. He wasn't doing anything relevant, he just plain existed and could easily be written off anytime.
The only ones actually mad with his death are his more rabid fans:

"KISHIMOTO! Bring my Neji back or I will quit Naruto forevur!!!1!"

I can't stand these fans.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 19, 2012)

AceBizzle said:


> What has Neji shown the reader to validate his "genius" status before this chapter?!  This is like if Samui popped up next chapter, died, then started preaching to Naruto how he has to save everyone while Bee constantly stated "But but but...Samui's has the most potential in Kumo..."



His abilities seem to be almost at par with Hinata's Father's abilities which is feat in itself. After all, Hinata's father is considered the strongest Hyuuga alive. The only thing Neji cannot top is the Air Barrier Palm. It would be safe to say he was the 2nd strongest Hyuuga and had the potential to be the strongest in awhile.


----------



## tanman (Dec 19, 2012)

I have no problem with it.
It was done reasonably well.

I'm happy that I don't have a favorite character. I don't think there's any death in this series that would make me mad. Or any series for that matter. Fictional characters. Predetermined storyline. Things to remember.


----------



## Jewsco (Dec 19, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought it was handled relatively well.
> 
> I think the biggest issue is that he really had no development whatsoever in Part 2, so his death would have had more impact in Part 1. Thing is, the only rookies who have had any development in Part 2 are Team 10 and Hinata. Hinata is protected for shipping fodder reasons, and Kishi is obsessed with Team 10 for some reason and would never hurt any of them. If Kishi had killed Tenten, Shino, or Kiba, nobody would have batted an eyelash. That really just leaves Neji and Lee to kill off and Lee is kind of a comic relief character.
> 
> ...


neji isnt one of the rookie nine people his team was a year older.
so none of the rookies have died yet.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 19, 2012)

Neji's death reminds me of Haku's death. That's a huge compliment if you ask me.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 19, 2012)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Neji got killed by a weak attack that he should be able to deal with, that makes his death look contrived and forced and makes Neji look weak.
> He also didn't get any development at all in part two and the first panel he appears in after a long time, he dies. This means Kishimoto only pulled Neji out of nowhere to kill him and use him as a plot device/fodder. The problem here is it is super obvious and that shouldn't be the case.
> Also when you say "people asked for deaths", I never asked for more deaths because I'm smart and know that killing undeveloped characters means nothing to the readers.



I disagree completely. About two pages before Neji got stabbed, it was shown that his rotation wasn't fast enough to keep up with the spikes (shown by his forehead protector getting knocked off) and blocking a strong attack from the freaking 10 tails with his uncle is strong as hell. No one can say Neji was weak.

And also, the entire chapter was dedicated to the Hyuugas. Neji was a focus, and it was used as a device for Obito to gloat some more about Naruto failing to protect his friends. The same thing Obito failed to do himself all those years ago.

I don't really go to the Naruto boards all that often anymore as I've lost faith in a lot of this community, but I came back for this chapter because I really enjoyed it and I thought it was really well written (something I can't say about a lot of Kishi's recent chapters).

In fact, the only thing that made me mad about this chapter was the fact that Hinata continues to try and sacrifice her life for Naruto even though he hasn't even acknowledged that she declared her feelings for him about 100 chapters ago. Damn I just hate Naruto's character in general. It was annoying at times, but overall good pre-skip. And it just went downhill fast after the timeskip. (around the same time I left these boards too)



Edit: I will admit, that this death would have been immensely better if Kishimoto had actually given some panel time to Neji and the other rookies after the timeskip. It would have been that much more impactful. But, Kishimoto kinda just put all the Konoha Rookies on the back burner for part II and gave them little to no development. They specifically were the reasons I started watching the anime and eventually got started reading the manga. Shino, Kiba, Lee, Neji, Choji, Shikamaru, Sasuke (before he went emo), and Ino. These characters were AWESOME. And aside from Shikamaru's team, none of them got any real development in the second half of the manga, and I've stopped caring about them as a reader. And that's sad.


----------



## KLNTIME (Dec 19, 2012)

Please for the love of god people who cant wrap their heads around Neji his development and now possible death really need to reread or rewatch when Naruto first started to get what the hell we are saying.  Guess some people have short memorys but many people including myself have been pretty pissed at Kishi on how he started strong with Neji and the Hyuuga in the beginning of Naruto and turn him into possible fodder now....


----------



## lucid1 (Dec 19, 2012)

it was a pretty lame bodyshield death


watch tho naruto gonna snap


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2012)

I would've been cool if Neji actually had some panel time!!!


----------



## Frostman (Dec 19, 2012)

AceBizzle said:


> Gaara is a kage and has been able to show kage-level feats...Neji hasn't shown ANYTHING to differentiate himself from his fellow classmates. All he has is his rank and speculation.
> 
> I just think it's horrible that Kishi tried to bridge part 1 and part 2 Neji yet it just didn't work because Kishi hasn't properly written Neji as a character for it to work! We all KNOW this deep down!
> 
> What has Neji shown the reader to validate his "genius" status before this chapter?!  This is like if Samui popped up next chapter, died, then started preaching to Naruto how he has to save everyone while Bee constantly stated "But but but...Samui's has the most potential in Kumo..."



Neji not being properly developed just isn't true. He was fully developed in part one. He had "issues" and they were resolved. Thus he gained character growth. What other development would he need. Show some fancy jutsu? He did that in part one when he mastered high level Hyuuga techniques on his own. Nothing need changed since Naruto's influence.

As for his genius. It was established in part one that he was a genius. The whole arc(where he was the villain) was Underdogs vs Genius. It was a very important arc because of how it would effect Naruto when he dealt with Sasuke. Neji death will serve a similar purpose.

Anyway. Neji's death isn't for the readers. A character killed off just to add a little suspense to the readers is a meaningless death. His death is going to have a huge effect on Naruto's confident. Neji is someone(like Sasuke) was once shrouded in darkness. But Naruto was able to save him. Now he is dead. But unlike Gaara, there is nothing Naruto can do to bring him back. Remember that crap about not letting any of his comrades die, well yea, Obito is rubbing that nonsense in his face.


----------



## MegaultraHay (Dec 19, 2012)

Neji was irrelevant and rather developing him some more he was killed off to try to push the series to "darker and edgier".


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 19, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Neji not being properly developed just isn't true. He was fully developed in part one. He had "issues" and they were resolved. Thus he gained character growth. What other development would he need. Show some fancy jutsu? He did that in part one when he mastered high level Hyuuga techniques on his own. Nothing need changed since Naruto's influence.
> 
> As for his genius. It was established in part one that he was a genius. The whole arc(where he was the villain) was Underdogs vs Genius. It was a very important arc because of how it would effect Naruto when he dealt with Sasuke. Neji death will serve a similar purpose.
> 
> *Anyway. Neji's death isn't for the readers. A character killed off just to add a little suspense to the readers is a meaningless death. His death is going to have a huge effect on Naruto's confident. Neji is someone(like Sasuke) was once shrouded in darkness. But Naruto was able to save him. Now he is dead. But unlike Gaara, there is nothing Naruto can do to bring him back. Remember that crap about not letting any of his comrades die, well yea, Obito is rubbing that nonsense in his face.*



I'm going to try to explain one more time...then drop it since it's just my opinion

I agree with the bolded.

I believe it is CHEAP for Kishi to try to convey a theme he set in part 1 and shown no concurrence with in part 2.  In part 1, it was established that Neji is a genius. HOW THE HELL HAS NEJI BEEN ABLE TO DISPLAY THAT HE IS SUCH A BADASS/GENIUS IN PART 2?!?!? 

He hasn't. We're asked to suspend belief and imagine Neji has always been this genius since part . The funny thing is that when tards/fans do this on NF, they are blasted. Yet, it's alright to do now since it basically progresses the story. FUCK THAT! Neji was clearly used as a plot device...*an obvious, rushed plot device* and that's why readers such as myself hated the death. If you're going to randomly kill Neji, then just kill him! Trying to make Neji such an important figure to Naruto now is just stupid...especially when there has been multiple opportunities for Neji to discuss with Naruto about how much he's "saved him" and how he's "similar to Sasuke". Ex: When the rookies confronted Naruto

Also, I disagree that Neji has been properly developed. The Rookie 11 as a whole has been developed pretty badly in part 2. If you disagree, stop reading this response now.

I believe what Neji actually said to Naruto was great. I just can't _feel_ anything from it...and I believe Kishi willl have Naruto continue to throw his life away for Sasuke anyway
 I just feel like "Oh yeah, there is Neji!"

I await Naruto's reaction to Shino's death


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

Neji's death. Fast, maybe too fast? Yes.
Neji's death. Epic, heroic, sad? 3 times yes.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 20, 2012)

Samehada said:


> His abilities seem to be almost at par with Hinata's Father's abilities which is feat in itself. After all, Hinata's father is considered the strongest Hyuuga alive. The only thing Neji cannot top is the Air Barrier Palm. It would be safe to say he was the 2nd strongest Hyuuga and had the potential to be the strongest in awhile.



I can agree with this!


----------



## jgalt7 (Dec 20, 2012)

iruka survived a gigantic fucking metal shuriken on his back.  neji will die from a fucking wood splinter.......

way to stay consistent, kishi.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> iruka survived a gigantic fucking metal shuriken on his back.  neji will die from a fucking wood splinter.......
> 
> way to stay consistent, kishi.



Yeah, no one should die! 





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PainHyuuga (Dec 20, 2012)

Kishi gave a death ceremony to one of the rare genius's of the story by way of using him as a meat shield to protect a weakling.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

Please give me some examples of Neji's genius? Just a question.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 20, 2012)

More like what was really lame is how he lived in part 2(having no importance or development) rather than how he died.

So his death didn't look heroic like Jiraiya's but more of a character being killed off by Kishi because he didn't know what to do with the guy.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> So his death didn't look heroic like Jiraiya's but more of a character being killed off by Kishi because he didn't know what to do with the guy.



Don't act like it was easy for Kishi to kill this character. Neji was in the latest Japanese polls the 5th most favorite character from the K11. It took balls to let him die, so respect for Kishi.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Trent (Dec 20, 2012)

Mephissto said:


> It isn't bad. It was good imo.
> You didn't see it coming.
> There weren't 5 chapters only containing flashbacks.
> It will have an effect on the story.



This. I'll take this kind of death, especially for secondary characters, over another cliche flashback before demise.

Neji accomplished more in his death than most rookies will ever in their lifetimes. 

Added to the fact that Kishi had just offed named characters the very chapter before made it so much more impactful as the reader wouldnt expect him to do such thing.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

100% agree on post above.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 20, 2012)

He got the death befitting of a useless fodder. It's really the best anyone could have ever hoped for him.


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2012)

AceBizzle said:


> I'm going to try to explain one more time...then drop it since it's just my opinion
> 
> I agree with the bolded.
> 
> I believe it is CHEAP for Kishi to try to convey a theme he set in part 1 and shown no concurrence with in part 2.  In part 1, it was established that Neji is a genius. HOW THE HELL HAS NEJI BEEN ABLE TO DISPLAY THAT HE IS SUCH A BADASS/GENIUS IN PART 2?!?!?



Why does he need to? We already know he is a genius; told as much before the time-skip.



AceBizzle said:


> He hasn't. We're asked to suspend belief and imagine Neji has always been this genius since part . The funny thing is that when tards/fans do this on NF, they are blasted. Yet, it's alright to do now since it basically progresses the story. FUCK THAT! Neji was clearly used as a plot device...*an obvious, rushed plot device* and that's why readers such as myself hated the death. If you're going to randomly kill Neji, then just kill him! Trying to make Neji such an important figure to Naruto now is just stupid...especially when there has been multiple opportunities for Neji to discuss with Naruto about how much he's "saved him" and how he's "similar to Sasuke". Ex: When the rookies confronted Naruto



Neji and Naruto's friendship was established in the first half the story; Kishimoto isn't trying to make Neji seem "overly important," at least not yet.

Naruto said he wouldn't allow any of his comrades die and become trash as a result. Now that one of his friends died right in front of him, how will he respond?

That's all it is.



AceBizzle said:


> Also, I disagree that Neji has been properly developed. The Rookie 11 as a whole has been developed pretty badly in part 2. If you disagree, stop reading this response now.
> 
> I believe what Neji actually said to Naruto was great. I just can't _feel_ anything from it...and I believe Kishi willl have Naruto continue to throw his life away for Sasuke anyway
> I just feel like "Oh yeah, there is Neji!"
> ...



Poorly developed? What development was Kishimoto required to give them since the time-skip? Neji's story pretty much ended after he lost to Naruto. Why is there this need for the author to develop Neji further before he kills him off?

Again, Naruto said he wouldn't allow any of his friends to lose their life and one of them did. Is Neji not counted as one of Naruto's friends? I don't understand your complaint.

With that said, if the next chapter arrives and Kishimoto attempts to bombard the reader with a bunch of flashbacks depicting never before scenes of Naruto and Neji's friendship.....


----------



## zan (Dec 20, 2012)

didnt read everything but am pretty sure they killed him off to push  hinata and naruto romances  plus he died saving  naruto and hinata thats a heros death right there.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 20, 2012)

Do any of you even know what war means?


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

klad said:


> Do any of you even know what war means?



I guess they don't. With all respect but I have not read one single good argument why this death was not good... 

I think I know why. Cause this death was perfect!


----------



## zan (Dec 20, 2012)

well atless the two people who died in one piece had an epic death


----------



## Ernie (Dec 20, 2012)

zan said:


> well atless the two people who died in one piece had an epic death



Jiraiya's death > both death from OP... no doubt. Come at me, bro!


----------



## UrBusted (Dec 20, 2012)

Naruto needs to have a comrade die.

It couldn't be Shino, Tenten and Ino because he's not really close to them.

And no way for Shikamaru, Kiba, Chouji and Rock Lee because those are his buddies. You know the ones that you mess around, the ones that bust your balls. Basically, the comic relief.

Sakura cannot die because now that Tsunade's ripped in half, she's the best medic left in Konoha.

Hinata has to live, because she's gonna have Naruto-kun's babies.

The only fellow Konoha Rookie that he had an emotional contact with was Neji, as shown in the flashback.

That's why his death, out of all (except for Sasuke if he dies) would have a huge impact on Naruto's development.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 20, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Don't act like it was easy for Kishi to kill this character. Neji was in the latest Japanese polls the 5th most favorite character from the K11. It took balls to let him die, so respect for Kishi.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]



Unless Obito uses Rinne Tensei to bring him back...


----------



## Escargon (Dec 20, 2012)

It felt like Iruka version 2 but forced.


----------



## 8 (Dec 20, 2012)

UrBusted said:


> Naruto needs to have a comrade die.
> 
> It couldn't be Shino, Tenten and Ino because he's not really close to them.
> 
> ...


its even simpler that that. neiji was easily disposable. while others of the k12 have unique abilities among them, neiji's abilities can be covered by hinata. so its not a loss in variety. if the author wanted to kill of one of naruto's peers, then neiji was the most convenient.


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 20, 2012)

Escargon said:


> It felt like Iruka version 2 but forced.


It wasn't forced, you NFers are like, half retarted. You want 3 chapters explaining his death in war. That's just stupid. Not only that, but you want someone else to die due to no character developement when most of the K11 haven't been developed either.


----------



## ovanz (Dec 20, 2012)

Neutral event to me.


----------



## chidikaagu (Dec 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Poorly developed? What development was Kishimoto required to give them since the time-skip? Neji's story pretty much ended after he lost to Naruto. Why is there this need for the author to develop Neji further before he kills him off?



Are you trolling? Of course Neji was never developed in part 2.
Neji was the genius from one of the 3 greatest Doujutsus in the Naruto Universe, therefore, Kishimoto was supposed to develop him to show how great are the Hyugas and reveal to everyone more Hyuga secret abilities.

AO who isn't an Hyuga was the one chosen by Kishimoto to show that only a Hyuga could break one of the strongest genjutsus made by a Uchiha.

Bottomline, Neji should be one of the main actors in this war alongside with Hiashi Hyuga.
The Byakugan was never developed in this story.


----------



## mysticalsenya (Dec 20, 2012)

It doesn't matter how he died. Regardless, Neji was a very talented shinobi of the Hyuga. Like Naruto said, he's a genius. And Naruto showed him that his fate can be lead by the person who holds it, rather than have it flow in a certain path. Neji gave up his life for Naruto and Hinata even though in the beginning, he despised both of them. He thought of Naruto as a little brat just like everyone else and had a jealousy for Hinata, too. If you all haven't realized, there hasn't really been anyone focused on in the show. Even Naruto is left out at times. But despite them showing up the in the show/manga, they are all awesome characters. Like Gaara for example. He was dead in the first part of Shippuuden after not even being seen for a very long time in the show. That doesn't mean he's weak and pathetic. They don't put in the full details for everyone. You just gotta learn to love the way it's put.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 20, 2012)

klad said:


> I'm slightly confused to why people are mad? They asked for deaths and he died, I still find it odd Obito just stopped attacking almost completely to watch what happened.(Or maybe I have the stone panels confused in my head)



the circumstances causing his death were STUPID, and the way he was handled prior to this chapter make it a detestable moment, even if there are some "nice" pieces thrown in.

the end result is that kishi has sugarcoated shit, and fed it to us.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 20, 2012)

It's bad because Neji claimed he died free from his bounds (as part of the side branch who only serves to protect the main branch of the clan) and yet he died protecting Hinata, turning his death ironically sad, or sadly ironic


----------



## Klue (Dec 20, 2012)

chidikaagu said:


> Are you trolling? Of course Neji was never developed in part 2.
> Neji was the genius from one of the 3 greatest Doujutsus in the Naruto Universe, therefore, Kishimoto was supposed to develop him to show how great are the Hyugas and reveal to everyone more Hyuga secret abilities.



Kishimoto is suppose take time away from the core plot, to further develop Neji, just to show the power of the Hyuuga Clan?

Go to your room.

Neji's story ended during part 1. Of course, you have every right to feel disappointed that Kishimoto didn't feel like doing much more with his character, but it's not really appropriate to claim that he dropped the ball for failing to develop Neji further.

If anything, the person that needed/required development is Sakura. 



chidikaagu said:


> AO who isn't an Hyuga was the one chosen by Kishimoto to show that only a Hyuga could break one of the strongest genjutsus made by a Uchiha.



When did he break Shisui's genjutsu? Ao never claimed that it was used against him.



chidikaagu said:


> Bottomline, Neji should be one of the main actors in this war alongside with Hiashi Hyuga.
> The Byakugan was never developed in this story.



The Byakugan doesn't require further development. 

It's abilities are pretty significant already; regardless, of strength of the other two legendary doujutsu.


----------



## detsauce (Dec 20, 2012)

When the alliance showed up in all its greatness.  Neji wasn't even on a panel. The times we did see him he was getting completely overwhelmed and his "genius" wasn't being portrayed at all.  More like mocked and fodderized.  Then suddenly he drops from the sky in the last chapter only to die a few pages later.  It would have been nice if he had at the very least died in the next chapter after doing a few cool things this round.  Whatever the reason, It made me laugh and say wtf? are you serious.  But it was no big deal since there wasn't much of an emotional attachment to the character other than his part 1 counterpart.  More than likely it was Kishi's intent to get these reactions we're seeing only to do something crazy in the upcoming chapters like he usually does.

So i'm expecting some karuma CPR healing/regen.  Or something to bring Neji back in full non cursed seal genius form before its all over. But if this is really the end for him, oh well.  Its just a shame we didnt get to see him really cut loose as a jonin.  He has the only Hyuuga fight in the manga and it was one of the best.  

They're so broken unless their opponent is perfectly suited to fighting them.  (limitless supply of kunai/tree spears  magical armor that happens to block their 1 hit kill jyuuken etc.)  Hard to fool those All Seeing Eyes without having insane amount of numbers to compensate since within their skill set; they should always see danger coming which would make for a boring fight.  So they were left out in the majority of part 2 and when we did see them, it was always against the all powerful villan (pain)or fighting zetsu's etc where sheer numbers would compensate for their ability. They're supposed to get tired before we as readers started asking how they even get hit since they should always be able to see and react to virtually any danger?  Most of the panel time for any Hyuuga  during part 2 was only saying "Byakugan" and scanning an area leaving out any cool battle segments most fans were wanting since part 1.


----------



## chidikaagu (Dec 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kishimoto is suppose take time away from the core plot, to further develop Neji, just to show the power of the Hyuuga Clan?
> 
> Go to your room.
> 
> Neji's story ended during part 1. Of course, you have every right to feel disappointed that Kishimoto didn't feel like doing much more with his character, but it's not really appropriate to claim that he dropped the ball for failing to develop Neji further.



He had the opportunity to develop Neji in the whole war, simply, he has chosen to develop other characters like Shikimaru, Shouji, etc.

Neji's story ended during part 1 only in your limited mind, following that logic,
all the other stories from sidekicks like Chouji were over as well in the part 1 and regardless, Kishimoto still lost time with them pre and during the war.




Klue said:


> If anything, the person that needed/required development is Sakura.


Go to your room.
That's your opinion, regardless, as i've shown, Kishimongo still had a lot
of time to develop several other rookies.




Klue said:


> When did he break Shisui's genjutsu? Ao never claimed that it was used against him.



It was used against the 4th Mizukage named Yagura and Ao was the one who broke the genjutsu.



Klue said:


> The Byakugan doesn't require further development.
> 
> It's abilities are pretty significant already; regardless, of strength of the other two legendary doujutsu.


  
The Byakugan never had any kind of development after part 1, on the other hand, Sharingan had 10000 upgrades, some of them senseless and you are saying Byakugan's abilities shown by a genin were already significant.

Well, i can also say that Sharingan abilities in part 1 were also extremely
significant.


----------



## LeeUchiha (Dec 20, 2012)

I didn't like the obsessive focus on "genius" of the chapter. It's like Kishimoto knows he's ignored Neji for like 6 or 7 years now and suddenly attempts to make amends by reminding us of how much of a genius Neji is and it's real sad because a genius is dying be sad. Notice how Kishimoto has to constantly have characters say, that is, _tell_ us how Neji is a genius, yet doesn't show it. I defy anyone to make sense of Neji's last few panels and what the hell exactly happened to make him seem like a "genius" to Naruto in that last moment. Yeah I know he deflected some wooden sticks or something but how it makes him a genius is rather incomprehensible.

It's been 100 chapters since the War Arc and finally we're getting our first real deaths. Great, but too little, too late, Kishimoto. Besides, I still can't shake the thought that somehow Neji and anyone else who dies on that battlefield will be revived by a mass Nagato-esque Rinne Tensei... either by a TnJ'd Obito or a TnJ'd Sasuke after his sharingans change into rinnegans. Seriously, a rookie dying in this manga a major, _major_ red flag that something is not quite right here... I give approximately 62% chance he won't stay dead.


----------



## zan (Dec 20, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Jiraiya's death > both death from OP... no doubt. Come at me, bro!



sorry fighting with missing half of your face beats any death


----------



## Klue (Dec 21, 2012)

chidikaagu said:


> He had the opportunity to develop Neji in the whole war, simply, he has chosen to develop other characters like Shikimaru, Shouji, etc.



What's your point?



chidikaagu said:


> Neji's story ended during part 1 only in your limited mind, following that logic,
> all the other stories from sidekicks like Chouji were over as well in the part 1 and regardless, Kishimoto still lost time with them pre and during the war.





Chouji's character was given new light through the death of his sensei, and Kishimoto used his sensei's dying words as a device to develop Chouji further - obviously.

What does this have to do with Neji?



chidikaagu said:


> Go to your room.
> That's your opinion, regardless, as i've shown, Kishimongo still had a lot
> of time to develop several other rookies.



:sanji

It has nothing to do with time - of course he has time. 

As much as I hate Sakura and don't want to see the author write about her, unlike Neji, there are aspects of her character that remain incomplete and needs to be touched upon. She needs to be a shinobi that can support Naruto and Sasuke; Kishimoto said she would become more of a heroine.

This hasn't happened.

Now look at Neji:


Did Neji not come to terms with his father's death?
Did Neji's morbid perception of fate change from what it was initially?

So what else was there for him to develop?

Nothing.

This isn't a situation where the author left some aspect of Neji's character open or undeveloped. This is a matter of you wishing Kishimoto opened up another path in which to write about Neji, and feeling disappointed that he chose otherwise.



chidikaagu said:


> It was used against the 4th Mizukage named Yagura and Ao was the one who broke the genjutsu.



Agreed on this point. Wasn't sure if you implied that Shisui used it on Ao, in which he then used his Byakugan to see through it.



chidikaagu said:


> The Byakugan never had any kind of development after part 1, on the other hand, Sharingan had 10000 upgrades, some of them senseless and you are saying Byakugan's abilities shown by a genin were already significant.



Umm, yes.

He doesn't have to give the Byakugan new powers or new levels simply because the Sharingan received more. It's current arsenal of abilities are enough for it to be considered one of the three greatest ocular powers ever.



chidikaagu said:


> Well, i can also say that Sharingan abilities in part 1 were also extremely
> significant.



And they still are.


----------



## principito (Dec 21, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I thought it was handled relatively well.
> 
> I think the biggest issue is that *he really had no development* whatsoever in Part 2, so his death would have had more impact in Part 1. Thing is, the only rookies who have had any development in Part 2 are Team 10 and Hinata. Hinata is protected for shipping fodder reasons, and Kishi is obsessed with Team 10 for some reason and would never hurt any of them. If Kishi had killed Tenten, Shino, or Kiba, nobody would have batted an eyelash. That really just leaves Neji and Lee to kill off and Lee is kind of a comic relief character.
> 
> ...



people keep bringing this DEVELOPMENT thing up...

but seriously,,, who had development? Kakashi? he wont die here. Everybody else's development sucked.


----------



## MovingFlash415 (Dec 21, 2012)

It's sad because he's the first of the Konoha's 11 to really die.  During the Sasuke retrieval arc, he and Choji were put into critical condition, but they didn't die.  Hinata was stabbed by Pein, but she didn't die then either - Sakura was healing her.  A lot of people were f***ed up during the Chuunin exams (especially Hinata) but again, no deaths.

That's why it's upsetting.  If I'd had to bet, I would have bet that Naruto would have been the first rookie to die, then he would have been revived.  While I appreciate the harsh and grim reality that yes, some important people are going to die, including Neji and probably some other Konoha's 11 members, I can still be sad about it.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 21, 2012)

This will be amazing in the anime. Can't wait.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 21, 2012)

it was not bad, it was pathetic


----------



## Santeira (Dec 21, 2012)

He ended having a large hole in his chest when when he defeated Kidoumaru. He lived on borrowed time and finally died a hero. 

I think it was a great death. What's more honorable than dying for something you believed in?


----------



## chidikaagu (Dec 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> What's your point?


My point is quite obvious. If Kishi wanted, he could bring Neji to fight in several arcs after part 1.




Klue said:


> Chouji's character was given new light through the death of his sensei, and Kishimoto used his sensei's dying words as a device to develop Chouji further - obviously.
> 
> What does this have to do with Neji?



 

He wasn't given any light, simply, Kishimoto has created a new arc and a new series of events where team 10 was involved. He didn't develop him in anything, Chouji still has the same flat personality and he still uses the same abilities.

The team that defeated Kakuzu and Hidan was way beyond team 10.
Even Sai was there, therefore, Neji could be there as well and he actually has a set of abilities very helpful to beat someone like Kakuzu.



Klue said:


> It has nothing to do with time - of course he has time.
> 
> As much as I hate Sakura and don't want to see the author write about her, unlike Neji, there are aspects of her character that remain incomplete and needs to be touched upon. She needs to be a shinobi that can support Naruto and Sasuke; Kishimoto said she would become more of a heroine.
> 
> This hasn't happened.



I don't know if you understand what you are writing:
Sakura *needs to be *a shinobi that can support Naruto and Sasuke.

No she doesn't, that's just your opinion. For a start, team 7 is over and Naruto or Sasuke became too powerful for someone like Sakura.
Sakura is just an annoying bitch that actually already occupied the spotlight enough when she fought Sasori or Kakuzu.

When you say that character X needs to do something, that's just your random opinion, so, maybe, you should stop with that condescending attitude implying that your subjective opinions are above the others.






Klue said:


> Now look at Neji:
> 
> Did Neji not come to terms with his father's death?
> Did Neji's morbid perception of fate change from what it was initially?
> ...



 All your premise is senseless. Now, you are the one establishing what must be important in the story and what must be developed in the story.
 We are pretentious, aren't we?

What you are saying about Neji correspond to his initial questions marks in the beginning of the story, it is the beginning, not the end.

Regardless, he was done as a character, because, according to you, he solved his initial dilemmas. How cute, following your logic 99% of the characters would end after their first appearance.



Bottom line, what you are trying to imply is that there wasn't nothing left for Neji, because, he has changed, therefore, he doesn't have anything else to accomplish in the story.
The problem is that your silly  principle applies to every character in the series like Gaara, Lee, Gai, etc.

Neji is the genius of one of the strongest clans in the Narutoverse, he should have been used to show how great are the Hyugas and later, become the leader of the clan.
As a leader, he would represent a new era and obviously, the living proof that destiny was no more the principle that ruled  Hyuga's clan.

Neji was Hyuga's new generation, that is, the king.

You are the one wishing that Kishimoto should open a new path to Sakura just because, you feel that it is some pressing question when in fact it isn't.
Sakura is done as a character. She is Tsunade's successor and she belonged to the new Sannin team. Anyway, your wishes won't become true.
There is nothing else for Sakura.




Klue said:


> Umm, yes.
> 
> He doesn't have to give the Byakugan new powers or new levels simply because the Sharingan received more. It's current arsenal of abilities are enough for it to be considered one of the three greatest ocular powers ever.



That's quite silly, as i explained, a Genin or i must say, a novice wouldn't be able to show Hyuga's maximum abilities and all their secret abilities.
Nobody did it and Neji wouldn't be the first. 
Plus, Hyuga are one of the oldest clans in the Narutoverse, there is plenty to tell.

What i mean is quite simple, What Neji has shown in the chunnin exam should be the beginning, not the end of Hyuga's abilities, that's quite obvious.
Plus, as far as i know, there are only three Doujutsus in the story, therefore,  Byakugan's existence already puts him  in  the top 3, unless you know another one.

And just to clarify, considering that Kishimoto refused to develop the Hyugas, i honestly think that he took the right decision killing Neji.
The only problem is that the execution was pathetic and retarded.
But, yes, i'm happy that he killed Neji. I was tired to see Neji and Hyugas being treated like filler and useless clowns.


----------



## HumanWine (Dec 21, 2012)

LeeUchiha said:


> I didn't like the obsessive focus on "genius" of the chapter. It's like Kishimoto knows he's ignored Neji for like 6 or 7 years now and suddenly attempts to make amends by reminding us of how much of a genius Neji is and it's real sad because a genius is dying be sad. *Notice how Kishimoto has to constantly have characters say, that is, tell us how Neji is a genius, yet doesn't show it.* I defy anyone to make sense of Neji's last few panels and what the hell exactly happened to make him seem like a "genius" to Naruto in that last moment. Yeah I know he deflected some wooden sticks or something but how it makes him a genius is rather incomprehensible.



Im glad someone gets it. This is story writing 101, show don't tell. What Kishi has shown us in Part 2 is that Neji is pretty good at fighting himself, looking through smoke and killing more fodder clones than the other no-named fodder ninja.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 21, 2012)

I personally don't have a problem with Neji's death. He died in a noble and heroic way. I just think his death was so sudden and just came out of absolutely no where. Plus, it was short and would've meant more if Neji was given more panel time in the manga. His lack of screen time is what made the death a pretty standard death. Nothing particularly special about it.


----------



## Lord Stark (Dec 21, 2012)

NarutoShippudenBelgium said:


> Neji's death reminds me of Haku's death. That's a huge compliment if you ask me.



A fair point, although I have to say the whole 'genius dying' trope in the manga is getting old.  
I mean let's think about this, Naruto hasn't actually lost a serious battle...ever. And yet we have so called geniuses like Neji and Haku dying all over the place.  Also if the likes of Neji died why is trash like Kiba and Shino still alive.  

Not to mention that Neji's Part II feats are _terrible_.  Him at least surpassing Hiashi before dying would have made his death worth something.


----------



## Shadow050 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mizukage Hitsugaya 10 said:


> A fair point, although I have to say the whole 'genius dying' trope in the manga is getting old.
> I mean let's think about this, Naruto hasn't actually lost a serious battle...ever. And yet we have so called geniuses like Neji and Haku dying all over the place.  Also if the likes of Neji died why is trash like Kiba and Shino still alive.
> 
> *Not to mention that Neji's Part II feats are terrible*.  Him at least surpassing Hiashi before dying would have made his death worth something.



his part two "feats" aren't teribble... but his showings are kinda "wtf is going on here, kishi"-ish... at least some of the crap in the war.

he did do some pretty good things:
- his bubble vision range is huge.
- his chakra reserves are quite large
- full-body blow, though already existing, is shown to be really powerful and possibly fatal on an actual person with organs and shit lol
- breaking free from water prison
- insta-finishing shouten kisame clones if still impressive, given that it occurred in a heartbeat (in the time it took gai to jump).

the problem is that these moments are _very_ far and few inbetween, and he never got a feature fight.


----------



## insane111 (Dec 22, 2012)

Kishi got mad when I called him the most predictable writer out of all the big Shounen. So he was like "hurr durr this will be a good twist, I'm totally unpredictable now!".


----------



## chidikaagu (Dec 22, 2012)

Shadow050 said:


> his part two "feats" aren't teribble... but his showings are kinda "wtf is going on here, kishi"-ish... at least some of the crap in the war.
> 
> he did do some pretty good things:
> - his bubble vision range is huge.
> ...



Neji's feats are terrible in the sense that he wasn't doing anything new.
He was doing the same things bigger, because he has became stronger.

He still never did any genjutsu or a new Hyuga Ninjutsu.
Something quite funny and ironic considering that at the beginning, 
Neji was making fun of Lee due to the fact that a Ninja is supposed to be good at doing ninjutsus.
Ao had by a long shot a better feat than all Hyuga's clan members and he isn't even a pure blood.


----------



## Vitriola (Dec 23, 2012)

The thing that is bad about his death is that fans wanted to see him get more developed, know more about what has become of his current life. Evidently all the characters have grown a great deal and just suddenly he gets reintroduced to be killed off.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 23, 2012)

Neji wa supposed to break the tradition of a branch member serving the main family hell Hiashi actually wanted Neji to run the Hyuuga clan since Hinata is lol weak.He also was a genius and even useless he had a full backstory and history unlike the other fodder 11.His death was just random,very random and unexpected and not necessary to the plot at all now who is gonna lead Hyuga Hinato give me a freaking break her own little sister is stronger than her


----------



## Mael (Dec 23, 2012)

The con: Neji's death seemed very rushed.  There was no real dramatic build-up and Kishi's attempt at making death seem so sudden just didn't convince me.

The pro: No more fucking Hyuga arc talk.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 23, 2012)

FearTear said:


> It's bad because Neji claimed he died free from his bounds (as part of the side branch who only serves to protect the main branch of the clan) and yet he died protecting Hinata, turning his death ironically sad, or sadly ironic



I think the thing many people seem to forget is that Neji reflects after hearing about Hizashi's sacrifice, that he is *not sure* whether or not fate exists, but one will be *happier* and stronger if they believe in their own freedom regardless. And that is exactly what happened; Neji died happy.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 23, 2012)

*His death broke my heart.*

Nothing.​People just want to be butthurt. They keep complaining that Neji hadn't shown up for ages.  _Neither has the rest of the Konoha 11_, save Hinata, _barely_ Sakura and Ino-Shika-Cho. 

If _anyone_ like Shino, Kiba, Lee or Tenten had jumped in, people would call that random too. Basically, anyone who _wasn't_ Hinata,  Sakura or Ino-Shika-Cho shouldn't have died like that because "lack of screentime." Neji already had his development in part I, but he _still_ didn't quite understand what his father did or why. 

Even when he was fighting Kidomaru, which is why I say it would have been stupid for him to die back then. The whole point of that fight to me seemed like Neji was proving himself wrong. 

If it had been Neji before the Chuunin Exams, he would have never thought he could beat sound ninja like Kidomaru! But after Naruto showed him up and defied "fate", Neji did the same thing by defeating Kidomaru. Dying like he did in this chapter? He "_finally_ understood what his father died for, and how freeing it was to die _not_ because of some stupid curse mark, but because you _chose_ to lay down your life for someone you cared for, to protect them." The way _his_ father died for Hinata's. His death was _not_ pointless, _not_ weak and _certainly_ not stupid. 

It was very heartwrenching, and shocking because he _was_ a Konoha 11 and we've known him since the _beginning_. To lose him so quickly to war is what made it more realistic for me. Because that's what war does. It doesn't give you ample time to prepare for the death of a comrade; a loved one. Sometimes, it just _happens_ in the blink of an eye. Not every death needs some huge build up for it to _not_ suck.


----------



## Frostman (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't really mind him not being further developed in part two. I pretty much got the gist of what he will became i that one chapter we saw him training with his uncle, with Hinata and her sister watching. Im not wooed by fancy jutsu either.

Neji's death may have been sudden, but i don't think it was random. A death was foreshadowed a couple of chapters ago when Naruto said he would not let any of his comrades die. Shikimaru and Ino's father dieing was a distraction. No body really cares about them. Naruto doesn't even know them. Not all death need to have build up either. Instead, they can be broken down after the fact. Jiryia had an awesome death, but he was covered in death flags before he even reached the Rain Village. It was predictable. Asuma was the same. 

As for why it was Neji and why it can only be Neji and not any of the other rookies. Its because of the special relationship they have. Naruto is this messiah that has been saving everyone with his talk jutsu. Neji was not only one of those saved, but he was once shrouded in darkness like a certain "friend" currently is. Neji has a similar background and could have taken a similar path to that "friend". The only other person like that is Gaara. But he has died and been revived already. He is also nowhere near the current battlefield.

I also think this death and this arc is going to contrast the Garra death and the Konoha invasion arc. In those situations nobody died because everybody was revived. Happy Ending. This time everyone is going to stay dead. Bitter Sweat Ending, and Naruto is going to take a few steps back.

*tldr;*Gaara, Neji, Sasuke are all villains from part one. They have all had a deep heart to heart with Naruto. Garra has died and been revived. Neji has died and will not be revived. Now what will happen to Sasuke, who hasn't even been saved yet?


----------



## Ninian (Dec 23, 2012)

The development of his _"genius"_ certainly could have been expanded on, but aside from that, his death was handled fairly.​


----------



## Magnet (Dec 23, 2012)

it was a good death 


klad said:


> I still find it odd Obito just stopped attacking almost completely to watch what happened.(Or maybe I have the stone panels confused in my head)


he stopped to see the expression on his face and to rub it in


----------



## Frostman (Dec 23, 2012)

Varrah said:


> The development of his _"genius"_ certainly could have been expanded on, but aside from that, his death was handled fairly.​



The fact that he is a suppose to be a genius is actually irreverence. Naruto only said that to remind us about the part one Underdog vs Genius theme.


----------



## moonxcandycane (Dec 23, 2012)

It lacked emotions and inner thoughts for neji.
I fealt like it was too rushed. Neji's death deserved more panels, and well....more effort from kishi.


----------



## Ninian (Dec 23, 2012)

Frostman said:


> The fact that he is a suppose to be a genius is actually irreverence. Naruto only said that to remind us about the part one Underdog vs Genius theme.



Disputable; if Masashi had expanded on it, than there would no need to reminisce the subject. ​


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 23, 2012)

If Hyuuga fans needed more proof that Kishi does not care for Neji then they need not look any further.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 23, 2012)

moonxcandycane said:


> It lacked emotions and inner thoughts for neji.
> I fealt like it was too rushed. Neji's death deserved more panels, and well....more effort from kishi.



Hinata's tears?
Naruto's asking of why Neji would bother to do this?
Neji's smile as he's going?
Obito's mocking Naruto over it?

None of that counts as emotion?

And Neji had inner thoughts, right up until the second last page. His last thoughts were his flashback to his fight with Naruto, and understanding why Hizashi sacrificed himself for Hiashi.

Yes, Neji's death is rushed. Yes, it deserved some more panel time. But to say that it was devoid of emotion or thought? No. That is willingly ignoring what is right there.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Dec 23, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> Hinata's tears?
> Naruto's asking of why Neji would bother to do this?
> Neji's smile as he's going?
> Obito's mocking Naruto over it?
> ...



^This. 
So tired of people saying it lacked emotion.
I _cried_, so to me it was very emotional.
Not just because it was Neji, but because of his words,
the expression on everyones faces, the fact that it was so 
_sudden_. ​


----------



## Rios (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh come on, it wasnt a bad death. I was so amused there was a big smile on my face, I even heard myself saying HA!! Its so ridiculously quick and over the top I found it funny as hell. Why? Because it tried to combine both the sudden and harsh reality and the romantic aspects of heroic sacrifice in the arms of the hero. It didnt work as intended. It was  totally unintentional hilarity that was right on the spot. FINALLY Kishimoto started trying and maybe his intentions were not to create comedy but damn do I love it!


----------



## TimeMask (Dec 23, 2012)

Karyu Endan said:


> Hinata's tears?
> Naruto's asking of why Neji would bother to do this?
> Neji's smile as he's going?
> Obito's mocking Naruto over it?
> ...



Naruto also had tears near the end of the chapter, I agree Neji's death had emotion. 

If Neji was more important maybe his death wouldn't have been so rushed. Which also made it seem random to me as it happened so quick.


----------



## MYJC (Dec 23, 2012)

I thought his actual death was well done, I just wish Neji had gotten to do more in part 2.


----------



## Immortal (Dec 23, 2012)

The argument that Neji was undeveloped and that's why he shouldn't have died is fucking dumb imo. His death _was_ his development and it rounded his character out well. I'm surprised though that Kishi didn't give Neji a full chapter to be in the battlefield before dying, but I thought the death was handled pretty well. 

It's just going to drive all of us crazy once Obito revives everyone.


----------



## Annabella (Dec 23, 2012)

Apart from it being very sudden, it was okay. Neji died a hero, he helped the shinobi alliance by doing everything he could to ensure the key to Shikaku's plan wasn't harmed, and sacrificed himself for two people that were important to him. His last words, flashback, thoughts about finally understanding Hizashi's sacrifice and curse mark fading away made it quite emotional.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2012)

Oahgneg said:


> He died from a wooden needle, that Naruto could easily have tanked
> Heck in Part 1, GENIN Neji survived worse from Kidomaru



Wut?

That needle grew inside Neji, branching out throughout his whole body. 

Nobody sans Hidan, Kakuzu, Sasori or Orochimaru could survive that.


----------



## Kor (Dec 23, 2012)

It was wrong because it was pointless. I didn't feel shit when he died because he _contributed absolutely nothing_ since Team Gai fought Kisame. There was no point to his death. If it was Kakashi, Gai, etc people wouldn't be so disappointed.

Sure his death was great and all but Hinata, kakashi, gai would've hit home better.

But Neji will be revived in the end anyway.


----------



## Nitharad (Dec 23, 2012)

For me ... a few reasons that pretty much go hand in hand.

His death serves NO purpose really. Nothing was accomplished by it, it doesn't open any doors for meaningful characterdevelopment. He was an incredibly poor choice for this situation.
Yes, this is war, and people die, not every death can be heroic or meaningful. During war people can "just die". 
The problem is that Neji is the only "semi-important" death so far and that his "heroic sacrifice" was pretty much pointless and underwhelming. 

No one will really be affected by Nejis death, except maybe Hinata who could finally get her sh!t together and be awesome and live up to her potential. But Hinata herself is already a background-filler. That's the problem.

I've often written in what ways I would like to see death used during this war. Nejis death completly misses the mark.


Then of course there's the fact that this is Nejis "second death" and to be frank, he really should've died in part 1.
Part 1 had THE perfect death for him. He showed off all his skills, pushed himself to the limit and defeated a strong foe. He had character development and was pretty much done and finally "free" from his status as a "slave".
In Part 2 Neji was background filler, a fate worse than death for a fictional character.
Better die in an awesome way, then become unimportant.
Also would Neji have died in Part 1 (together with Chouji) it would've opened up character development for Naruto who's obsession with Sasuke finally killed off two friends, Shikamaru who has "failed" as a team-leader, Tsunade who has assigned a mission leading to the death of two children, Lee who has lost his rival, and even Tenten who has lost her potential crush.
THAT would've been an awesome death !!!


And last but not least ... Kishi has made it pretty clear that he is not willing to kill of characters "just like that", especially the "new generation". So this confirms that Obito will turn and revive reveryone or that Naruto will find the power to do so. Or some other deus ex machina will do it. (Rikudo being reincarnated through the Juubi or stuff)


----------



## SageModeMan (Dec 28, 2012)

We've seen all types of good characters die off in the series, I don't know why some people want to fuss about one or another.  The depth of the character is not as important as that character's meaning to Naruto and his depth of character. 

Nejii died honorably, first protecting Hinata - his sworn duty, and second protecting Naruto - his friend and comrade.  Of all the team 10 characters this act is Nejii's scene all the way.  He gave his life freely which is what his father wanted him to understand and what Nejii learned from Naruto way back in Part I.  

As for Nejii being able to avoid this attack?  It was a directed attack at Naruto, Hinata moved in to shield him and Nejii moved in even after deflecting thousands of shards a few panels before.  No other character could have done it except Nejii's Uncle, Hinata's father.   With such powerful force and number of shards there wasn't going to be a chance for survival.  

Honor Nejii for his sacrifice, his act of bravery and sacrifice was one of the greatest in the war.  

Obito directed that attack by the Juubi specifically to kill Naruto and/or as many of his friends as possible to persuade Naruto that his position was folly.  This brought about the choice plot device, would Naruto be persuaded or make the right decision?  And that's another reason the character who had to be sacrificed was Nejii, because it's Hinata who can reach Naruto and show him and remind him of the path he has trod his whole life.  Her cousin, her brother Hyuga, her friend, her comrade, she shows her true resolve in focusing Naruto on the truth of his life.


----------



## Van Konzen (Dec 30, 2012)

EliteRamenNinja said:


> Yeah, no one should die!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no one should die in a senseless way..




EliteRamenNinja said:


> Please give me some examples of Neji's genius? Just a question.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJGtSpF9qww[/YOUTUBE]



ask his Uncle.


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Dec 30, 2012)

Nitharad said:


> For me ... a few reasons that pretty much go hand in hand.
> 
> His death serves NO purpose really. Nothing was accomplished by it, it doesn't open any doors for meaningful characterdevelopment. He was an incredibly poor choice for this situation.



His death struck me as closure for his character, since it brought back a scenario that his father was once in as well. He had the choice to save someone close to him, and the masses (averting a war with Kumo) at the same time, and he took that choice without caring what was 'expected' of him. I don't see why this is such a hard conclusion to come from.

Plotwise, it was meant to provoke Naruto as well, and test his adamant resolve to not let any of his friends die. Obito was mocking him mercilessly afterward, causing him to doubt himself. In a feelgood story like Naruto, the resolve of the main character needs to be tested often. Lately, many people have been critisizing Naruto's promises to protect everyone and bring everything upon himself just like Obito was - thus, the sudden death embodied the author's own acknowledgement that Naruto's character hadn't been tested for some time.

Keep in mind, Naruto learned something from this. He learned of the same reality Obito had realized - the childish belief that you can protect everyone with your own power, not needing to involve anyone else. Itachi warned him of this, but it wasn't tested until now.

Neji's words were to help Naruto grow, and put spotlight on one of the many themes this series has. It had a purpose, no matter how you look at it.


> Yes, this is war, and people die, not every death can be heroic or meaningful. During war people can "just die".
> The problem is that Neji is the only "semi-important" death so far and that his "heroic sacrifice" was pretty much pointless and underwhelming.



Here we are with the pointless shit. Underwhelming is a matter of opinion, but again, calling it pointless just screams poor reading comprehension. I'm starting to think you're forgetting just how much this affects Naruto - Neji was among the first people whom Naruto had changed, and frankly, Naruto considers every one of his friends from the chuunin exams extremely close to begin with. Just because you don't care about the context that is there doesn't mean it's pointless.


> No one will really be affected by Nejis death, except maybe Hinata who could finally get her sh!t together and be awesome and live up to her potential. But Hinata herself is already a background-filler. That's the problem.



Naruto was affected. Hinata was already being pretty awesome considering her position as a side character, and she's going to be more awesome now that she's pretty much taking the lead with Naruto. Just because a character is secondary doesn't make their development any less important either. This story is not about the overarching plot more than it's about the characters, and it's been pretty much like this since the beginning. Even when Naruto was in the spotlight, other characters received fair amounts of development. 


> I've often written in what ways I would like to see death used during this war. Nejis death completly misses the mark.



Share. I'd love to see these ideas you speak so highly of.



> Then of course there's the fact that this is Nejis "second death" and to be frank, he really should've died in part 1.
> Part 1 had THE perfect death for him. He showed off all his skills, pushed himself to the limit and defeated a strong foe. He had character development and was pretty much done and finally "free" from his status as a "slave".
> In Part 2 Neji was background filler, a fate worse than death for a fictional character.



His survival in part 1 did strike me as a bit odd at the time. I get the feeling when Kishimoto was writing it, he originally did intend for Neji to bite the dust, but felt it was more important for Shikamaru to be a little more successful in his first mission as a chuunin. I hardly see how the end of that fight signified his freedom from 'slavery' (the branch system was cruel, but not slavery - which just reaches another extreme). 

I will agree I would have wanted Neji to show MORE skills, but the problem here is, the entire Hyuuga clan had the spotlight in that chapter, not just a single character. To some, this makes it more meaningful. And to show him fighting as an equal with the main branch, yet still choose to give his life for them out of love for his family and not obligation to the main branch. He died in a similar way as his father, and how this isn't obvious or significant to some people is beyond me.


> Better die in an awesome way, then become unimportant.



The Juubi is by far the most overpowered being we've seen in this manga. To be able to help block its massive attacks with a single technique and to have the reaction ability to block two people from being impaled by a rain of spikes is pathetic...how? 


> Also would Neji have died in Part 1 (together with Chouji) it would've opened up character development for Naruto who's obsession with Sasuke finally killed off two friends, Shikamaru who has "failed" as a team-leader, Tsunade who has assigned a mission leading to the death of two children, Lee who has lost his rival, and even Tenten who has lost her potential crush.
> THAT would've been an awesome death !!!



So you'd expect Naruto to give up chasing Sasuke and going against the biggest dogma this series drills into the readers' heads over two deaths that weren't in any way connected to him (they chose to stay behind and engage the enemy) and call that good character development? I call that a sloppy assed sudden change in theme, and poor writing. Triggering all these tragic events you mentioned would serve very little in a story like this...yeah, I don't see your logic. Forget I asked to see your ideas.



> And last but not least ... Kishi has made it pretty clear that he is not willing to kill of characters "just like that", especially the "new generation". So this confirms that Obito will turn and revive reveryone or that Naruto will find the power to do so. Or some other deus ex machina will do it. (Rikudo being reincarnated through the Juubi or stuff)



I don't put it past Kishi to revive them all, and frankly, I don't care at this point. Naruto is not the worst offender of reviving the dead, and has more limitations in play than most shonen series do. Yu Yu Hakusho, DBZ, and many more series have the tools to bring the dead back to life, yet it never seemed to diminish the deaths of characters much. The fact of the matter is, at the time, the characters don't always realize they can be revived (in DBZ's case, it probably doesn't go through their heads in the heat of battle). The series mentioned were still enjoyable, even with their flaws, and Naruto is the same way for many people.

Should Neji remain dead, it will affect the cast that was close to him. Development would be drawn from it, and at a point in the story where it wouldn't have a negative effect on them aside from the grief.

Should Neji and anyone else who dies be revived, it just means a full house for the afterparty, and a preferred ending for several people.


----------



## RatchetNinja (Dec 30, 2012)

its okay he died he was irrelevant anyway


----------



## Raiden (Dec 30, 2012)

He died when people actually wanted to see more of him. When fans asked for more characters to be killed, Neji wasn't one of the shinobi they had in mind. It was also abrupt and completely unexpected, which leads posters like myself to believe that he will be back.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Dec 30, 2012)

His death sucked because it was nothing more than a plot device. How can anybody defend any character death's done for such a contrived reason? You're just so used to overused shounen cliches and badly used tropes it doesn't effect you when you read or see them. This is Kishi making it very clear that only Naruto matters. When you have such a large cast but have no intention of actually developing them it's a mark of a poor writer. The Konoha 11 weren't developed in part 2 to begin with now one of its members doesn't even get a role in the epilog. 

It was sudden, random, and served a very stupid purpose. To show Naruto the realities of war and then have him almost breakdown once again. Possibly act as a "Berserk button" for Gai or Lee too. That is is. All possibilities for the character themselve were completely crushed. Android 16 had a more emotional death. Teenage boy with no future because he died but he's happy because he died how he wanted. Yeah what a wonderful message.


----------



## Chibi Kaguya (Dec 30, 2012)

Neji died for Naruhina to happened .


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

>death


----------



## Jinrou (Dec 30, 2012)

Raiden said:


> He died when people actually wanted to see more of him.




Thats usually the case nowadays, when a (supporting)character suddenly get more panel time, you can almost be certain that he/she will die soon.

And its unfortunate that the panel time may lead to people getting really intrested in the character for the first time and are left wanting more....

As for the neji fans that are left with....what the...


On the other hand. Didnt  Samsara have a time limit? (im ot saying obito will crack and perform it but im pretty sure there was a limit?)


----------



## Escargon (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be more sad seeing the 40 year old genin die, seriously.


----------



## Hokage (Dec 30, 2012)

Neji's development and death in part 2 was painful, expecially for those who liked the character in part 1. We've seen a genius with great tactical skills being reduced into a weak creature who got throlled by a Zetsu and who couldn't identify Kiba from his dog. Then when the time comes for him to get killed, we're given a lame praise about how genius Neji was and how awesome the hyuuga are, only for Neji to end up with a parody version of J-Man's epic death.

If Kishi wanted blood (which I agree with) then he should have killed him while sealing an S-Rank edo tensei like Hanzo or Deidara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernie (Dec 30, 2012)

Neji's death was just perfect. Just perfect! Fast, no talk, unexpected and realistic. Like it should be!


----------



## Jinrou (Dec 30, 2012)

Hokage said:


> Neji's development and death in part 2 was painful, expecially for those who liked the character in part 1. We've seen a genius with great tactical skills being reduced into a weak creature who got throlled by a Zetsu and who couldn't identify Kiba from his dog. Then when the time comes for him to get killed, we're given a lame praise about how genius Neji was and how awesome the hyuuga are, only for Neji to end up with a parody version of J-Man's epic death.
> 
> If Kishi wanted blood (which I agree with) then he should have killed him while sealing an S-Rank edo tensei like Hanzo or Deidara.




That was brilliantly put!


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 30, 2012)

bad?

it was fucking hilarious

that bird


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 30, 2012)

Whats so bad for fans?,Just the fact hes dead i think.


----------

